# need a turnip green jelly recipe



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

At my tiny General Store this weekend (where I specialize in unique jellies like honeysuckle, rose petal etc) a man told man about eating some delicious TURNIP GREEN jelly! I'm pretty sure I could make some from turnip green juice but I'm not sure if water bathing it would be enough. Anybody have the recipe for TURNIP GREEN JELLY? I know it would be a hit in my store if I could make it


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Perhaps just use an herb jelly recipe substituting the turnip greens for the herb?


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

but would it be safe to just water bath the jelly then???


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't see why not. Why wouldn't you think it would be safe?

I would start with a mint jelly recipe and switch out the mint leave for turnip leaves.


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

well I add either lemon juice or a touch of apple cidar vinegar to some of my other unique jelly recipes as I'm making them so I guess I would need to do that to the turnip juice jelly as well...it is supposed to be because some of the "odd" things that we make jelly out of doesn't have enough ph to be safe in just waterbathing without the addition of an acidic


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

I see. I would think either lemon juice or apple cider vinegar would enhance the flavor as well.

Please let us know how it turns out. Such an interesting craft!


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Herbs are no more acidic than turnip greens and they make all kinds of herb jellies. Some recipes call for lemon juice, some call for apple juice, and some call for neither.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

If it has enough sugar water bath should be enough. Jam and jelly do not have to be acidic, because they are sooooo sugary. :indif:


----------



## cpborer (Jan 18, 2016)

I made Turnip Green Jelly and it turned out great!


----------



## KeeperOfTheHome (Dec 16, 2015)

What does it taste like?


----------



## cpborer (Jan 18, 2016)

If you like turnip greens you would love the jelly.


----------

